# Question about " FORMAT" of the memory cards.



## surapon (Nov 6, 2014)

Dear Teachers and Friends.
One question that I would like to know a bout Format the CF. Memory cards :
I have many Canon Digital DSLR Cameras since 2000, start from 20D, 1DS, 7D, 5D MK II, EOS-M and now = 7D MK II----Can I just use 1 camera, Such as 5D MK II format my 25 + CF. Cards and use for all Cameras ?( Except 20D, Max. of Card = 8 GB.)
Well, Long time ago, I Just separate each camera to use their own CF Memory cards = Too much wasting time for me.
Thousand thanks, Sir/ Madam.
Surapon


----------



## Maui5150 (Nov 6, 2014)

To be on the safe side, I have always formatted cards in the camera I intend to use. File format should not change, but something that may be a wives tale, but I have always been told to do / done.

It is not that hard, even when I am shooting multiple cameras, I generally have my second card already planned and easily at hand with that camera. Takes a few seconds to format a card.

I also keep used cards completely in a separate case from my blank ones to avoid loosing images as well as have those cards always flipped over so the back side shows. Even when you are not thinking these little things help


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Nov 6, 2014)

Some people say that you should always format a memory card in your camera when it is new. The card's file system conforms to your camera's settings. It follows that you should also format a card used and formatted in another camera. This way it is accustomed to your camera before you start shooting.

Personally, I always format the card in the camera I'm going to use.

Doesn't really take that long to format even if you plan on carrying several memory cards. YMMV


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 6, 2014)

I use them without formatting in all my Canon cameras. (Up thru 32GB). 64GB and larger cards may need to be formatted with exfat, which will only work on newer cameras.

So, there are limitations based on the camera generation and the card size.

However, if you don't format them, the next file number will be used, so a camera might jump from file number 0123 to file 8967 due to this. That might be good, or bad depending on your work flow.

A in-camera format will also create a new folder if its needed, but it does not actually format a card, it just marks the fat table to indicate that the space used by the files is available to over write. 

That's why its easy to recover files from a in-camera format, they are still there, just not visible.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 7, 2014)

Dear friend Surapon. Formatting a CF card in a camera 5D Mark iii, for shooting on a 7D Mark ii should be fine.
But cameras of other brands, or manufactured in another era, can cause problems in the index files.


----------



## tolusina (Nov 7, 2014)

Dear Friend, Teacher and Fellow Student Surapon,


I use only SanDisk SD cards.
I use them straight out of the package with only factory formatting, I swap them back and forth between my 6D and my Nikons, swapped out from my 6D to a Pentax 645Z in a shop and back again, no unexpected issues, ever.
Images from one camera will not always display (sometimes will display but not properly) on another, especially raws, images are always fine on a PC through a card reader no matter how I've juggled the cards around.

My experience is counter to conventional recommendations but that's what I've experienced.
---
All that said, if you plan shooting large videos over 4GB, probably best to format to exFAT on a PC with a card reader, test such cards on all your camera bodies. I expect older bodies might exhibit issues with exFAT.


----------



## Quasimodo (Nov 7, 2014)

If I can add a question. 

I just bought two new Lexar 64GB 800x UDMA 7 cards from B&H. My plan was to add the one to my 1Dx (I have the same card there, and also a 32GB SanDisk in slot 2), so that is has two of these, then use the other new card for my upcoming 7DII, and use the spare Sandisk for backup. I read in another thread about a guy having trouble with his camera (7DII), and it seemed that it was due to the CF card, and someone suggested a deep-level?/low-format of the cards. Is this necessary? And if so, do I need to buy a program to do so, or is it something I can do on my Windows 7 64 bit system?

Thanks in advance. 

Gerhard


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 7, 2014)

Almost all my formatting has been done in camera, and in the camera in which I intend to use the specific CF card. On few occasions I have forgotten, and only afterwards noticed that a card formatted in the other camera has been used. None has led to any problems for me.

I've tried to search Canons articles but couldn't find any definitive solution/explanation. So what about this approach to find out if it will work for you?
* Take the oldest of your cameras, and the largest/fastest CF card and format it (perhaps even try to create a folder on that card in the camera in which you do the formatting).
* Check the card in all other bodies. Can you create new folders, and save photos on the card in all of them?
* Can you retrieve those files and see the file/folder structure when downloading to a computer afterwards?

If all these tests turns out ok, I can hardly see any reason for this approach to not work for you with all other cards / body-combinations.


----------



## surapon (Nov 7, 2014)

Dear Teachers and Friends.
THANK YOU,SIR/ Madam for answer my question. 
Yes, Sir, The Best way for me to do ( From your great answers) are :
1) If I am too lazy , I will Format all Memory cards with my 5D MK II and put all spare Cards in to 1 bag.
2) When I going to use that Camera, Just re-format the card that I will use in that moment from that Camera.
3) when i record photos up to 80-90% of memory card, I will switch the new card in to the camera, and re-format( With that Camera) the new spare card again.
That will be the most safe way to get all photos from that camera , without lose any information/ data in the card.

Thousand thanks , Sir/ Madam.
Yes, If I do not know any thing about Photography or just worry some thing that might have a wrong information in my brain, ---I just ask my Teachers and my friends in This CR . and I will get the Best/ Right Answers from You.
Have a great Weekend, Sir/ Madam---Yes, This Weekend , I will try to learn how to shoot with my new toy 7D MK II, And On Sunday Afternoon, I will go to learn with The PRO, how to shoot Natural Light Portrait Setting = The title = " HAT on the head of subjects "
Surapon


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 7, 2014)

Quasimodo said:


> I just bought two new Lexar 64GB 800x UDMA 7 cards from B&H. My plan was to add the one to my 1Dx (I have the same card there, and also a 32GB SanDisk in slot 2), so that is has two of these, then use the other new card for my upcoming 7DII, and use the spare Sandisk for backup. I read in another thread about a guy having trouble with his camera (7DII), and it seemed that it was due to the CF card, and someone suggested a deep-level?/low-format of the cards. Is this necessary? And if so, do I need to buy a program to do so, or is it something I can do on my Windows 7 64 bit system?


CF cards do not need a low level format ever. But to test a new card, the low level format would serve to point defects in workmanship.

After a long time of use, it is good to do a low level format to "erase" truly each sector of the card. You can do this formatting in a card reader on the computer with Windows, or the camera itself, marking the "low level formatting" option.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 7, 2014)

Dear Mr Surapon. 
My only concern with what you suggest would be the risk of transferring a high image number from an older camera to your new "toy". If I understand the workings of the system correctly, if you format and swap before taking a picture you should be fine, swap cards after an image file is written to the card and the camera in to which you put the card will read the file number and carry on counting up from there. 

Enjoy your new "toy", and let us know how you find the image quality when you have had it a while. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Quasimodo (Nov 7, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > I just bought two new Lexar 64GB 800x UDMA 7 cards from B&H. My plan was to add the one to my 1Dx (I have the same card there, and also a 32GB SanDisk in slot 2), so that is has two of these, then use the other new card for my upcoming 7DII, and use the spare Sandisk for backup. I read in another thread about a guy having trouble with his camera (7DII), and it seemed that it was due to the CF card, and someone suggested a deep-level?/low-format of the cards. Is this necessary? And if so, do I need to buy a program to do so, or is it something I can do on my Windows 7 64 bit system?
> ...



Thank you very much. So if I understand correctly, I will not need to do this if my cards work great, and after a long while, it I suspect that the cards are slowing things down I then can make a low level format?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 8, 2014)

Quasimodo said:


> If I can add a question.
> 
> I just bought two new Lexar 64GB 800x UDMA 7 cards from B&H. My plan was to add the one to my 1Dx (I have the same card there, and also a 32GB SanDisk in slot 2), so that is has two of these, then use the other new card for my upcoming 7DII, and use the spare Sandisk for backup. I read in another thread about a guy having trouble with his camera (7DII), and it seemed that it was due to the CF card, and someone suggested a deep-level?/low-format of the cards. Is this necessary? And if so, do I need to buy a program to do so, or is it something I can do on my Windows 7 64 bit system?
> 
> ...


 
Generally, you do not need to low level format a CF card. You should occasionaly do a low level format of a SD Card.


However, if you suspect that your CF card has issues, then put it in a card reader and do a complete format (Uncheck quick format on a windows computer). This writes zero's to every memory cell, and if there is a bad cell, it should list a error and map it out.

You CANOT do a low level format of a CF card in your camera, that option is only for SD cards.


----------



## Quasimodo (Nov 8, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > If I can add a question.
> ...


Thank you very much


----------



## surapon (Nov 9, 2014)

Thousand Thanks to all of my dear Teachers and my Friends.
Yes, Because of your answers, I have learn the new things/ New tricks and new Ideas in every time that I ask you question, or read your post in this great CR web site.
Have a great week end, Sir/ Madam.
Surapon


----------

